# pop-eye



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

my friend got a mac about a month ago and i went over to check it out today. it looks like its got pop-eye but there's no visible fungus or cloudiness yet. what should he treat it with?


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

melafix


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

just melafix? no salt or pimafix?


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Buckman said:


> just melafix? no salt or pimafix?


I have used Melafix alone for treating fish on several occasions with good success.


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

ok thanks, i'll let him know.


----------



## bgregson8904 (Jul 6, 2009)

hey that my fish ur talkin about haha n thanks im gona go grab some today n c how it works out


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

One of my reds had pop-eye last week, i didnt dose anything, not even salt, i dodnt raise the temp as it has been roasting in England recently and all the heaters on my tanks have been switched off since the heatwave has been here. Just thought id let you know, but better to be safe than sorry so yeah , just get some melafix in there, should be golden in no time.

Welcome to the forom btw...its a great place and has some awesome members


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

try clean water and proper PH , KH and watch all the problems go away without meds


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Buckman said:


> my friend got a mac about a month ago and i went over to check it out today. it looks like its got pop-eye but there's no visible fungus or cloudiness yet. what should he treat it with?


Salt only if caused by injury. If there are worms in the eye let us know. Also if caused by poor water params (no mention of them) salt and get the water params right.


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

i'm thinking it was probably his water parameters


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

The Wave said:


> try clean water and proper PH , KH and watch all the problems go away without meds


I agree....my old mac had pop eye and a fungus...
LOT of water changes to make sure water was tip top shape.
I added charcoal b/c I dont use it regularly.
after about 2 weeks if it seems to be getting better just continue with keeping the water quality.
I would salt the tank after a week if there were no visible changes at all.


----------



## bgregson8904 (Jul 6, 2009)

thanks for all the answers i did a water change and if i already have some melafix so wit the two of those hopefully i will see progress n my mac will b back to normal soon


----------



## bgregson8904 (Jul 6, 2009)

i have used a full thing a melafix n it seemed to help a lil but now i have done a couple water change n have used some aquarium salt...thanks for all the suggestions, there does seem to be some progress


----------

